
I will mail you WireGuard stickers - zx2c4
https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2017-May/001338.html
======
zx2c4
Yesterday's envelope-writing frenzy was a success, so I'm throwing caution
into wind and posting this on HN today...

